

Ask HN: Can you please help me with this? - sachin0235

I have to submit an assignment based on response of a survey. THis is a very small 8 question survey and would not take more then 3-4 minutes. Could you please help me to fill this? Here is the link -<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.surveymonkey.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;9RNMBRN<p>Thanks.
======
sachin0235
WOW!! 8 people filled this up in 11 minutes. Thanks people but i still need
around 20 more to complete 500 mark. Thanks a lot again..

------
sachin0235
Thank you people for your kind support, i just need 2 more to achieve my
target

